# simplicity 7790 ?



## jdar51 (Aug 9, 2011)

One of my friends has a 7790 simplicity thats in pretty good condition. Only problem is the motor is siezed. Been told it is easy to repower the tractor. What i was wondering is how much is it worth with the bad motor not running. I realy like the tractor but i dont want to over pay. Any ideas? Thanks


----------

